# Protection for Bosch CX motor spindle



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

On my Nutrail the drive gear is offset and there is a gap exposing the driveshaft and casing to crud and water. ( I haven't looked at other 'normal' sprocket set ups).
I purchased a soft rubber pipe grommet from a local plumbers merchant that I then trimmed down to fill the gap and overlap the plastic casing as shown below;


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

It was a great idea, but the sprocket is moving and the bearing seal isn't (not consistently anyway) This would mean any grit in there will wear away your rubber cover, bearing seal or sprocket (depending what side was slipping?)
Love the ingenuity though!


----------

